# Psycho's Therapy [Language]



## Firemajic (Mar 29, 2016)

_*Heey Shrink, leave me the fuck alone!
I'm just here to get stoned
you think I am so conflicted
but really Doc, I am just addicted 

You want me to tell you why I'm nuts
but I just don't have the guts
you want to peek inside my brain
see if I am insane...

Let me put your curiosity to rest
I can pass your psycho test!
You want to know who to blame?
I can play THAT head game

I can tell you what you want to hear
and still never let you near
the terrible truth of my malaise
the epicenter of my disease

You say I have a combative attitude
I will show proper "gratitude"...
This session really did the trick
it is a miracle! I am no longer sick

I think I am ready to go home
I'm strong enough to handle this alone
thanks Doc, for my new "Coping skills"
and of course, for my bottle of magic pills

Oh God, what a sanctimonious PRICK!
telling ME, that I am sick!
HE always falls for my line
it works EVERY fuckin' time

NOW... are you satisfied?
You can't say I NEVER tried.....


*_


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank. You. 
for sharing this. 

Just thank you.


----------



## blazeofglory (Mar 29, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> _*Heey Shrink, leave me the fuck alone!
> I'm just here to get stoned
> you think I am so conflicted
> but really Doc, I am just addicted
> ...



Rhythmic, rhymed and depiction of super reality, bold and blunt, yet sublime and urbane as well. I am envious of your art.


----------



## ned (Mar 29, 2016)

brutally honest and funny -

or is it? asks the wry undertone.

enjoyed
Ned


----------



## escorial (Mar 29, 2016)

gritty and real..cool


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 29, 2016)

Reichelina and blazofglory, thank you for your sublime comments..

ned... yeah, it IS ok to laugh.. I mean the very definition of insanity, IS doing the same thing over and over again.. and expecting different results.. right ?.. But, it is the lies we tell OURSELVES, that is the most damaging... Thank you for your comment..

Thank you Escorial...I appreciate..


----------



## Nihilist (Mar 30, 2016)

Such brutal honesty.  A touch of cockiness.  You have guts to say to the shrink I'll live by my own insight and judgement.  You're a free-spirit.  I respect that.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 6, 2016)

Hahaaa... thank you for your sublime comments, but even a free spirit has to pay, eventually.. yesss?


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 6, 2016)

holy shit.That was whoa...
Love very much how you got inside of the head of the person on the other side,the one labeled mad and how easy it was to get what they wanted from the doctor.Dark side of reality,I like it.Very modern issue of our day theme,telling of our times.The diction worked well for the work,had  a definite distinct voice ,I can see this being a real person=D>


----------



## FatCat (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow. I haven't seen a whole lot of poems depicting mental disorders like this very well, but yours is absolutely gorgeous in the sense it's gritty and, sadly, very realistic. Good job!~


----------



## DarkHowl (Apr 6, 2016)

I really love this. The way you manage to depict the person itself is amazing, and the boldness I think is brilliant. It reminds me of some mad man that lives near my flat, who generates the same feeling of cockiness, and at the same time makes me smile in a bit of laughter.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2016)

LeX_Domina said:


> holy shit.That was whoa...
> Love very much how you got inside of the head of the person on the other side,the one labeled mad and how easy it was to get what they wanted from the doctor.Dark side of reality,I like it.Very modern issue of our day theme,telling of our times.The diction worked well for the work,had  a definite distinct voice ,I can see this being a real person=D>



Thank you LeX.. Hahaa, my poetry is where I am always honest with myself... Thank you for reading and for your fabulous comment..

FatCat.. I am glad this poem sounded real to you.. sometimes it is hard for me to express myself.. Thank you for reading and commenting...

DarkHowl.. There is a little bit of madness in us all... yesss? And there IS humor in that, as well as sadness.. Thank you for your sublime comment..


----------



## Solokeh Krontos (Apr 8, 2016)

Having dealt with some difficult shrinks in the past, I can totally understand this poem. The sense of smug power in knowing exactly how crazy I am, how no one can "fix" me, and why the shrink's efforts are in essence futile. However, to say all shrinks are like this, is false. However, I don't think that's what you're trying to say here. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 8, 2016)

Solokeh Krontos said:


> Having dealt with some difficult shrinks in the past, I can totally understand this poem. The sense of smug power in knowing exactly how crazy I am, how no one can "fix" me, and why the shrink's efforts are in essence futile. However, to say all shrinks are like this, is false. However, I don't think that's what you're trying to say here. Thank you for sharing this.




LoL... Solokeh, I appreciate your comments, and you are right.. I guess I am tired of People tryin to "Fix" me... hahaaa, I am fine with who I am.. they are the ones with the problem.... anyway, thank you for your fabulous comment, I appreciate..


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 9, 2016)

I have had my rounds, round and around again. Only one was a solid.  I remember reading this article titled "The Wounded Healer's Syndrome" Why do these people, yes people, go into this field? To sum up the article in my nomenclature - They're Nuts! 

Your poem is a tornado in a doc's box! 

I've always leaned on this *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iisYw0epV_Q* For you, who once again, rocks her awesomeness in *BOLD!*


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 9, 2016)

Just getting around to this - another great job: here's a good pill oh your're having side effects ok here's another pill to fix the side effects you say the pill for depression is making you more depressed what do you mean about kickbacks from the pill company?:icon_cheesygrin:

been there, done that.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 9, 2016)

SilverMoon, hahaa.. I enjoyed the video clip.. soo true.. Thank you for reading and for your sublime comment..

Midnight.. round and round the Mulberry Bush... we have a pill for that.... Thank you for understanding...


----------



## Mesafalcon (Apr 10, 2016)

I felt this one. And I usually dont get too emotional from poems. Good one. 

But, I was too late to give it a like. So many already. I gotta save my likes for the poets who need them more!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you, Mesafalcon.. If you connected to my poem in any way.. I am honored... Sometimes, a person can feel isolated and alone, when they struggle with mental demons.. so, if by reading my words, someone feels less alone and more understood, that would be my greatest achievement as a poet...


----------

